# X Files



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

In the almost total absence of anything decent to look at on the TV these days, I've started renting and watching The X Files from the very first episode, in order. I'm currently getting near the end of Season 4, with the first disc of Season 5 awaiting my attention. And with very few exceptions, they are superb shows. Great imagination, tight scripts, terrific characters and acting, thrills and spills to be had aplenty without spending several hundred grand on special effects. And actors like Jack Black and Amanda Tapping show up in minor roles, before they became stars in their own right, which is an extra bonus. Anyone else still a fan?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I loved the first couple seasons, then gradually lost interest over the next few. I think once the feature film came out with all its revelations and confirmations, I couldn't deal with Mulder/Scully spending time on any "sideshow" cases that did not directly deal with the "alien menace" (sort of like watching a show about FDR in the '40s dealing with, say, interstate commerce legislation while World War II is raging).


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Enjoyed the X-Files as well.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

NogDog said:


> I loved the first couple seasons, then gradually lost interest over the next few.


Yeah, me too. This is how most series that go on for years affect me... the first several seasons it's interesting, then I drift away. I can think of only two that I stuck with for the entire run. And I think that's because the writer(s) of those particular ones were adept at keeping continuing story lines in balance with individual episodes.

Mike


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

I loved the first 5 seasons and still do - have them on DVD. There are two or three episodes I do not want to rewatch, ever, but there are some that were absolutely brilliant. "Kill Switch" and "Bad Blood" from Season 5 are definitely my favorites.


----------



## rayhensley (Apr 16, 2011)

Tony Richards said:


> In the almost total absence of anything decent to look at on the TV these days, I've started renting and watching The X Files from the very first episode, in order. I'm currently getting near the end of Season 4, with the first disc of Season 5 awaiting my attention. And with very few exceptions, they are superb shows. Great imagination, tight scripts, terrific characters and acting, thrills and spills to be had aplenty without spending several hundred grand on special effects. And actors like Jack Black and Amanda Tapping show up in minor roles, before they became stars in their own right, which is an extra bonus. Anyone else still a fan?


I agree!

I was there since day one. No other show does it for me -- not LOST, Battlestar, 24, Fringe, or The Kardashians. I'm very tempted to just re-watch the whole show, even the ones with the T-1000. I think it's been so long now, it'll seem brand new! Oh, and I liked the 2nd X-Files film, too. Fingers crossed for a third!         

I swore off TV for awhile, until one show came around that gave me hope.

_The Walking Dead_.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've heard bad things about the later seasons -- I only ever watched a few of those shows when they first came out, and not in sequence -- but I haven't got there yet. I've just started on Season 5, and the show is retaining its original high standards. I agree with Nogdog that the story arc -- the alien menace -- is gripping, but some of the individual episodes were pretty amazing too. And as I said at the start of this, if you view the whole thing in sequence, it's astonishing how many very familiar actors show up. Some of them must have had one of their first breaks with The X Files.


----------



## BMathison (Feb 4, 2011)

Was a fan then, and still a fan.
The last few seasons & the last movie seemed to take a u-turn on creativity, but it was a great show to watch.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

LOVE the X-Files and have seen every episode, several times.  Might just be time to start again


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Re-watching a show you haven't looked at in years can be a revelation. You notice stuff and appreciate stuff that you didn't the first time round. I've begun the same process recently with 'Buffy.'  But maybe that is for another thread.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

For some reason, for my, X-Files was a show that, while it was on, I could not wait to watch again and again.  Now that it is over and in reruns, I find it almost un-watchable.  I really cannot explain why.


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

Tony Richards said:


> In the almost total absence of anything decent to look at on the TV these days, I've started renting and watching The X Files from the very first episode, in order. I'm currently getting near the end of Season 4, with the first disc of Season 5 awaiting my attention. And with very few exceptions, they are superb shows. Great imagination, tight scripts, terrific characters and acting, thrills and spills to be had aplenty without spending several hundred grand on special effects. And actors like Jack Black and Amanda Tapping show up in minor roles, before they became stars in their own right, which is an extra bonus. Anyone else still a fan?


I've been a fan since before the show first aired. It's fantastic. I was even in an online fan club for the show, one of the first online fan clubs out there. Fans helped save that show from cancellation. I still have all my "X Files" swag. Even had two cats named Mulder and Scully. Mulder died a few years ago but I tell everyone she was abducted by aliens.


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

rayhensley said:


> I agree!
> 
> I was there since day one. No other show does it for me -- not LOST, Battlestar, 24, Fringe, or The Kardashians. I'm very tempted to just re-watch the whole show, even the ones with the T-1000. I think it's been so long now, it'll seem brand new! Oh, and I liked the 2nd X-Files film, too. Fingers crossed for a third!
> 
> ...


I love _The Walking Dead_ but it's still no match for _The X Files_. But I see your point about that show giving you hope. I stopped watching _The X Files_ around season 7, though, with the cast changes. The show just didn't have the same spark it had in earlier seasons.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Elizabeth Black said:


> I've been a fan since before the show first aired. It's fantastic. I was even in an online fan club for the show, one of the first online fan clubs out there. Fans helped save that show from cancellation. I still have all my "X Files" swag. Even had two cats named Mulder and Scully. Mulder died a few years ago but I tell everyone she was abducted by aliens.


LOL


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

balaspa said:


> For some reason, for my, X-Files was a show that, while it was on, I could not wait to watch again and again. Now that it is over and in reruns, I find it almost un-watchable. I really cannot explain why.


This is often the case, especially with really good shows. You watch them several times and end up memorising them. After that, you cannot watch them for years because you already know what's going to happen. For some reason, though, TV -- even really top-rate TV -- does not stick in the memory as well as a good movie or a book. You gradually forget the details of each individual plot and -- presto! -- eight or ten years down the line you find yourself revisiting the show. It's happened to me a couple of times.


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

I miss that show.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Victoria J said:


> I miss that show.


There's nothing come along that quite replaces it, for sure.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

For the other X-Files lovers out there be sure to check out Fringe!  It's a great show and I think you'll really like it.  Be sure to rent the earlier seasons so you can start from the begining!


----------



## leearco (Jul 17, 2011)

One of my favorite shows. It might be time to watch them all again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I didn't know too much about Fringe. Thanks for the rec. I will check it out.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

A coworker of mine told me I'd love it and I DO!  Can't wait for the last season to come out on dvd so I can watch it and then keep up with the next seasont.


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

They have every single season on the netflix instant queue so you can always do that.  

I never really watched it when it aired, but I finally started watching it. Finished season 1 a while back and I need to get back to it. Been trying to get through Son's of Anarchy and Mad Men lately. Should probably switch it up and get some X-Files done.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Tony Richards said:


> This is often the case, especially with really good shows. You watch them several times and end up memorising them. After that, you cannot watch them for years because you already know what's going to happen. For some reason, though, TV -- even really top-rate TV -- does not stick in the memory as well as a good movie or a book. You gradually forget the details of each individual plot and -- presto! -- eight or ten years down the line you find yourself revisiting the show. It's happened to me a couple of times.


See...this is what happened to me with Buffy. I've seen all the episodes so many times I don't know if I could watch them again. But you have inspired me to embark on an X-Files marathon of my own.


----------



## lisarusczyk (Jan 16, 2011)

I, too, love the X-Files. And Fringe, but Fringe gets kinda gross for me sometimes! Both shows have great characters.

I always loved Moulder's "I Want to Believe" poster. I think of that every time I think of the show.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

While I was in San Fransisco this summer, the library had XFiles on DVD, so I watched season 1. MAN I miss that show. I actually loved the early weird stories MUCH more than the whole overreaching plotline that ended up taking over. Same with Fringe. LOVED it in the beginning,


Spoiler



hated the whole alternate universe crap with Olivia.


 Haven't watched it since then.

Spoilering the part about Fringe as some haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

derek alvah said:


> See...this is what happened to me with Buffy. I've seen all the episodes so many times I don't know if I could watch them again. But you have inspired me to embark on an X-Files marathon of my own.


The same happened to me with Buffy. Couldn't watch it for years, and now I mostly can and am enjoying Season 3. But even now, I have to skip over a few episodes -- 'The Wish,' for instance, in which Cordy enters an alternative universe where Xander and Willow are both vampires -- because I still recall them far too well.

Hmm, I can definitely feel a new thread coming on.


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

Thing about shows like X-files I tend to finish one episode and be done. I have a feeling I'm going to do that with Dexter. Never watch it again when I finish it. I'm not saying I'll give it another shot in the future though. 

But yeah, I've been putting X-files off for too long, it's about time I got back into it.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Loved the X-Files, and even saw the movies (I think there were 2, right?). David D. mumbled too much, and sometimes the plot was a little hard to follow as they left the main thread to venture off into other strange incidents a little too much for my taste, but still, I kept watching.

I was also a big Buffy fan, and am just watching the reruns now. Just saw the one where Dracula comes to down with his mansion and his special dirt....I forgot how funny the show could be. One of my favorites was when everyone sang.


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Loved the X-Files, and even saw the movies (I think there were 2, right?). David D. mumbled too much, and sometimes the plot was a little hard to follow as they left the main thread to venture off into other strange incidents a little too much for my taste, but still, I kept watching.
> 
> I was also a big Buffy fan, and am just watching the reruns now. Just saw the one where Dracula comes to down with his mansion and his special dirt....I forgot how funny the show could be. One of my favorites was when everyone sang.


I couldn't get into the movies, but I guess that's due to me not watching all of the series. I have the first X-Files movie on the netflix queue so whenever I finish the series I'll watch that.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Loved the X-Files, and even saw the movies (I think there were 2, right?). David D. mumbled too much, and sometimes the plot was a little hard to follow as they left the main thread to venture off into other strange incidents a little too much for my taste, but still, I kept watching.
> 
> I was also a big Buffy fan, and am just watching the reruns now. Just saw the one where Dracula comes to down with his mansion and his special dirt....I forgot how funny the show could be. One of my favorites was when everyone sang.


One of my all time favourite shows, with some great individual episodes ... 'The Wish,' 'Hush,' 'Fool for Love.' And some terrific story arcs too ... Buffy vs. Faith in Season 3, Willow going Wicca-postal at the end of Season 6. SMG refused to make a full-length movie, for reasons that strike me as spurious. Pity.


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

I never really got into Buffy, maybe it's because I wasn't into the whole female lead back in the day, I don't know. Might check it out now though.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Just finished re watching the first 2 discs of X Files season one. Favorite episode so far..."Squeeze" with Toomes squeezing through the air vents and such to eat people's livers.



Tony Richards said:


> One of my all time favourite shows, with some great individual episodes ... 'The Wish,' 'Hush,' 'Fool for Love.' And some terrific story arcs too ... Buffy vs. Faith in Season 3, Willow going Wicca-postal at the end of Season 6. SMG refused to make a full-length movie, for reasons that strike me as spurious. Pity.


You mention "The Wish" and it is a great episode, but I also love "Doppelgangland" when vampire Willow comes to the regular Buffyverse. It is so funny to me when the two Willows meet and also watching the gang when they think Willow has been turned into a vamp. Maybe my all-time favorite episode ( it's almost impossible to pick just one though ) .... "The Gift".


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Brem said:


> I never really got into Buffy, maybe it's because I wasn't into the whole female lead back in the day, I don't know. Might check it out now though.


Definitely do. Just give it a chance though. The first season (while I love it) is a little raw. Buffy was originally a mid season replacement for another show that had been cancelled. So they didn't even have a full pilot season to get people hooked on it, and yet look what happened. One of the best shows ever on television. I love meeting all the Scoobies for the first time and watching Buffy grow into being the slayer.

You know what.... Think I'll put my X Files marathon on hold and watch me some Buffy.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I love 'Doppelgangerland' too ... the sequel to 'The Wish.' And 'The Gift' is a great one. But to my mind, the best written, most literate script is 'Fool for Love' (I think it was written by David Contner) ... the one that follows Spike's career in flashback down the ages.

Remind me, how did we end up chatting about Buffy on an X Files thread?


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

I think Buffy will eventually come up in any discussion about good genre television. It set so many standards that it can't be avoided.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

It's amazing how funny the pilot of X-Files is.  Really good writing.  I remember marketing one of my series in the 90s and we kept saying it was an "X-files" type series instead of science fiction and people looked at us strangely.

But remember, it all came out of Kolchak: The Night Stalker by Dan Curtis who I worked with on some of my books.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Hm mm....ok. Kolchak is a classic show no doubt, and yes I have it on dvd, but when it comes to re-watchability (did I just make that up) it suffers greatly from "monster of the week" syndrome. There was no character growth for Carl. What shows like Buffy and X Files brought to the table, what makes them enjoyable to watch over and over and what other shows before them were lacking is the character interaction. Even when an episode was a little slow, we get to watch the Scooby Gang or Scully and Mulder interact, move foreward and come to depend on and trust each other completely. I think Buffy broke new ground with its smart writing,characterization and great cast. Sometimes it seemed like they were a group of your friends that you were hanging out with. One episode of Buffy will have you laughing out loud and the next might bring tears to your eyes. I can't think of another show that had everything.

Ok. Sorry about all the Buffy talk on the X Files thread.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

derek alvah said:


> Just finished re watching the first 2 discs of X Files season one. Favorite episode so far..."Squeeze" with Toomes squeezing through the air vents and such to eat people's livers.
> 
> You mention "The Wish" and it is a great episode, but I also love "Doppelgangland" when vampire Willow comes to the regular Buffyverse. It is so funny to me when the two Willows meet and also watching the gang when they think Willow has been turned into a vamp. Maybe my all-time favorite episode ( it's almost impossible to pick just one though ) .... "The Gift".


There's so many good ones. Right now I'm watching the season with the Initiative and the sudden appearance of Dawn.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm watching the Initiative episodes (Season 4) as well right now. But I don't think that Dawn suddenly appears until the start of Season 5, the one with the 'Glory' story arc.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Back to The X Files ... people keep talking about the 'spooky early episodes,' but I'm working my way through Season 5 right now and there are still plenty of those. And I just came across an episode I never knew about -- 'Kill Switch,' co-written by none other than William Gibson. It's about cyberspace and artificial intelligence, naturally.


----------



## rweinstein6 (Aug 2, 2011)

Seriously used to be my favorite show. I got so annoyed when every year they'd delay the season because of baseball playoffs. Maybe that's why to this day I can't stand baseball, lol.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm from the UK, and occasionally an episode of a show I've been waiting to watch gets postponed until a later date because -- wait for it -- a televised snooker match is running overtime. Imagine the rage I feel. Then double what you just imagined. Yup, that's much more like it.


----------



## rweinstein6 (Aug 2, 2011)

What's a snooker match?


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm a fan, my husband's a fanatic, lol.  He's watched all the series at least 3 times and is talking about starting again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

rweinstein6 said:


> What's a snooker match?


It's kind of like pool, but with different colored balls and different rules.


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm watching an episode now. You know the easiest way to tell if it's a first season episode? Mulder wears ugly ties. The uglier the tie, the earlier the episode. I mean, we're talking _ugly_ ties. LOL


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

He drives horrible, nondescript cars as well, throughout the length of the ten seasons of the show. Is this an FBI thing, or does he simply have rotten taste? I suspect the latter, because whenever we see Scully on vacation in a car, it's generally a nice one, usually red.


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

Tony Richards said:


> He drives horrible, nondescript cars as well, throughout the length of the ten seasons of the show. Is this an FBI thing, or does he simply have rotten taste? I suspect the latter, because whenever we see Scully on vacation in a car, it's generally a nice one, usually red.


I think it's that they had a contract with Lariat, at the very least, when in Vancouver. And I can see Mulder driving a big, clunky, ugly car. Scully would drive a compact. Skinner would drive a Jag. LOL

Also, they didn't know how to use a gun. I remember reading that FBI agents who were fans of the show complained Mulder and Scully didn't handle their guns properly. So they were trained and the show became more believable.


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

NogDog said:


> I loved the first couple seasons, then gradually lost interest over the next few. I think once the feature film came out with all its revelations and confirmations, I couldn't deal with Mulder/Scully spending time on any "sideshow" cases that did not directly deal with the "alien menace" (sort of like watching a show about FDR in the '40s dealing with, say, interstate commerce legislation while World War II is raging).


I was the opposite. I loved the standalone episodes and couldn't get into the whole alien story. Until recently, that is, when I went through and watched all of those episodes on Netflix and thoroughly enjoyed them.


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh man I have so many shows to get to. I still haven't finished episode 1 of season 2 yet. I guess I have to deal with Mad Men and a few others shows first. I really hope it stays on the netflix instant queue for a long time.


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

I was a huge fan when the series ran back in the 90's. I remained a fan when they went into syndication. But now  I've had my fill of the X-Files and find I can no longer watch it. The fascination is over.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

PatrickWalts said:


> I was the opposite. I loved the standalone episodes and couldn't get into the whole alien story. Until recently, that is, when I went through and watched all of those episodes on Netflix and thoroughly enjoyed them.


They're almost like 2 separate shows, aren't they? The creepy standalones, and then the 'alien invasion' arc. Maybe they should have hived that storyline off into a second show (X Files: Invasion) the same way they did with Stargate. But the truth is, I loved them both.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

On the 3rd season of X Files right now (alternating with Buffy) and so far, in total, Scully has drawn her weapon on Mulder 3 times because she thought he was guilty of something and actually shot him once. what the heck kind of partner is that?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm alternating between the two shows at the moment too. And an awful load of contributors to this thread seem to have box-sets of both. They were just great and unique fantasy series, I guess ... classics of their time. Which begs the question, when are the real classics of _this_ time going to start showing up?


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Tony Richards said:


> I'm alternating between the two shows at the moment too. And an awful load of contributors to this thread seem to have box-sets of both. They were just great and unique fantasy series, I guess ... classics of their time. Which begs the question, when are the real classics of _this_ time going to start showing up?


Good question. The network studios seem obsessed with churning out nothing more than the latest scripted "reality" show. Doesn't pretty much every activity that a human being can perform have a show based on it now?

I got into Buffy late in the series first airing. I got hooked on Buffy with the dvd's. When I stated watching them, the fifth season was currently airing on television. The very first originally aired episode I watched was " The Gift". I still have the vhs tapes that I recorded over the movies that were on them so as not to miss a single episode after that. I would set the recorder, go to work and watch the episode as soon as I got home in the morning. Never fail. There has never been another show that has given me that "must watch" feeling like Buffy. There is certainly nothing on right now that even comes close to making me feel that way. There are shows I like, but missing an episode or three doesn't phase me in the least.

I think the days of classic television are gone. Just my opinion.

Also. I don't remember if it was this thread or your X Files thread, but someone brought up the Night Stalker series (the original, not the horrid remake/reboot) and I kind of put it down in a way. Well I went back and watched the dvd's and I had forgotten how good and innovative that show actually was. Truly a classic that a lot of later shows owe a lot to. Even Buffy and X Files.

MY MISTAKE!! Thought I was on the Buffy thread.  Just woke up, so I'm still clouded by sleep. Sorry.


----------



## traceylcampbell (May 27, 2011)

This thread has inspired me! I quite like the idea of an X-files marathon myself. I've been looking for something to replace the X-files and have tried watching The Fringe, Supernatural, Warehouse 13 and Sanctuary but I haven't been able to get into them. The only paranormal-ish series I like (besides True Blood) is The Walking Dead. I wasn't a big zombie fan before I watched that show!


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

I loved the X Files! We watched them from the very beginning. A couple of episodes really freaked me out. One was The Flukeman. I have always been afraid of outhouses, but that clinched it for me. 
The other one was when M & S were stranded on a rock in a lake and those little green things got them.
Now I'm going to have to watch those episodes again to see why they stuck with me so much!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I followed both series when they originally aired on TV and at the time felt that the writers of Buffy had far better control over their scripts than the X Files creators did, especially as the seasons went on. I got the feeling that the writers often didn't know where they were going with the X files.

The newer, short-lived series Flash Forward ran into the same problem when it aired a couple of years ago. It started well, but the storylines multiplied and started to complicate things.

So, my question is, do you all think this is a common problem with speculative fiction TV series? I've been watching Fringe and sometimes wonder if they're running into the same issues? Though I am enjoying the series and look forward to the coming season.


----------



## Michael Cargill (Sep 12, 2011)

I loved the show when it was on TV but kept forgetting it was on!  I would tune in and get the last twenty minutes of an episode throughout it's run.

I ended up buying them all on DVD and it all got a bit absurd in places.  What I thought had been intentional mystery and intrigue before was actually just a case of me not knowing the full story!  I remember one bit where a load of people are on a bridge waving sticks and somehow catch fire - it was a bit of a jumping the shark moment to be honest.


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

I loved both the stand alone episodes and the alien invasion arc but my favorites were the comedic episodes. Humbug, Jose Chung's From Outer Space and Small Potatoes were my favorites Episodes of all time. Still are.


----------



## traceylcampbell (May 27, 2011)

After reading about people's favorite episodes I'm pretty sure I must have missed quite a few because they don't sound familiar! Going to have to order the series I think.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Victoria J said:


> I loved both the stand alone episodes and the alien invasion arc but my favorites were the comedic episodes. Humbug, Jose Chung's From Outer Space and Small Potatoes were my favorites Episodes of all time. Still are.


I watched the Jose Chung's From Outer Space episode the other day. Hilarious. Laughed out loud at times.


----------



## traceylcampbell (May 27, 2011)

I just watched the pilot episode of X-files. Scully and Mulder look so young!


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

traceylcampbell said:


> I just watched the pilot episode of X-files. Scully and Mulder look so young!


Yeah. Earlier episodes are fun to watch because they're new and are trying to establish their respective roles on the show. Was X Files their first acting gig? I don't remember them from anything before X Files.


----------



## traceylcampbell (May 27, 2011)

I don't remember them in anything else before then either. I've decided the reason I like the X-files so much (besides it's paranormal/weird/ufo-ish subject matter) compared to recent shows like Fringe or Supernatural is because of the characters. David Duchovny played Mulder so well - he wasn't stereotypical FBI at all and he had a real genuine and unique personality to him. I find the more modern shows have cookie cutter main characters that are rather unlikeable and I just can't bring myself to care about them.

Watching the show, it's funny to see how much technology has improved since the early nineties too. It doesn't seem like all that long ago, but Scully is typing into her computer and the screen is that big old fashioned type with green chunky letters. Their phones are huge with massive antennae! No central locking on the cars. No real internet to speak of.


----------



## Flopstick (Jul 19, 2011)

I liked the X-files a lot at the time, but I re-watched a couple of seasons recently and it hasn't aged all that well, I didn't think.  The episode with the insurance salesman who knows how and when people are going to die is still utterly brilliant though.  I need to rewatch American Gothic soon I think, I loved that series.


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

Victoria J said:


> I loved both the stand alone episodes and the alien invasion arc but my favorites were the comedic episodes. Humbug, Jose Chung's From Outer Space and Small Potatoes were my favorites Episodes of all time. Still are.


Same here. Turns out my favorite episodes were written by the same three people: Glen Morgan, Jim Wong, and Darren Morgan. The Morgans are brothers. My other favorites that weren't part of the mythology were written by Chris Carter. I like Ice, Darkness Falls, Humbug, Die Hand De Verletzt, Small Potatoes, Night of the Coprophages, Triangle, Clyde Bruckman's Final Repose. Dreamland I and II, and Bad Blood. There are a few others but I can't recall names.


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh yeah, I had a thing for Gillian Anderson, still do..... She just gets better as she gets older. Loved the series, loved the last film - I want to believe. Need to go and watch that again. 

Oh and Buffy, that too.


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

Elizabeth Black said:


> Same here. Turns out my favorite episodes were written by the same three people: Glen Morgan, Jim Wong, and Darren Morgan. The Morgans are brothers. My other favorites that weren't part of the mythology were written by Chris Carter. I like Ice, Darkness Falls, Humbug, Die Hand De Verletzt, Small Potatoes, *Night of the Coprophages*, Triangle, Clyde Bruckman's Final Repose. Dreamland I and II, and Bad Blood. There are a few others but I can't recall names.


Ah! I forgot about that one. I loved that one too. Bad Blood, I don't remember so well. I need to go back and re-watch it to refresh my memory.


----------

